# Liquid in sour cream



## unklfstr (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wondering why does sour cream and dip make water in it if you leave it in the fridge after eating some and does it help it to stay good longer if you pour out the water?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

it is just separation of the solids and non. I dont know if it keeps longer if you pour it off or not i just always stir it back in. I would assume though that if you were to keep pouring the liquid off each time you found it your sour cream would end up being awful thick after a few times


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

I also just stir in back into the rest. I don't think it will hurt, as it has never hurt me before. I am still curious to know why it happens though, unklfstr.


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

separation of the solids and condensation, its fine. It has a horrible smell once bad.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you ever heard of curds and whey, like in the nursery rhyme about little miss muffet sitting on her tuffit? Well, milk has different parts that are used in different ways. 
Without going into detail about what each part is made of, I'll explain it.
When you skim the cream layer off of milk and churn it, the liquid part, (whey) separates from the fat, (butter.)
When you let milk sour, the whey separates from the thicker part and depending on how you processed it you can get sour cream, cottage cheese, or cheese. 
That whey is very nutritious. I believe they use it in some natural protein drinks.
I use it to lacto-ferment food.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

Whey drinks can be delicious. I noticed they have some whey drinks at Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage, and probably they do elsewhere.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Whey is a protein builder and is used for muscle development. Weight lifters up their intake of protein with whey supplements and I used to use it when I was body building (those days are long gone!). My stored dried milk has whey added. I recommend that any prepper keep a couple of jars of whey around since if we ever have to use our stores for real, the diet is going to change enough that we might have to play with our intake of proteins and other essentials.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

doc66 said:


> Whey is a protein builder and is used for muscle development. Weight lifters up their intake of protein with whey supplements and I used to use it when I was body building (those days are long gone!). My stored dried milk has whey added. I recommend that any prepper keep a couple of jars of whey around since if we ever have to use our stores for real, the diet is going to change enough that we might have to play with our intake of proteins and other essentials.


you're talking about whey protein powder, right doc?

:2thumb: to that

but idk the shelf life of the stuff, probably pretty good if sealed & kept in a dry cool basement


----------

